# R16-500 install questions



## radcliff17 (Feb 15, 2012)

How do you change this receivers sat setting from 101 to 110?


----------



## Arpolis (Feb 17, 2012)

Why do you want to do that? Because any dish setting selected for the 110 will also pull the 101. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Go into your menu, parental favs and setup, system settings, satellite and redo satellite setup. If you have it setep for 18 instead of 18x20. However without a 18x20 dish it won't get you programming off of the 110.

This should be moved to the SD DVR forum.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I moved this to the SD DVR/Receiver forum.

Mike


----------



## radcliff17 (Feb 15, 2012)

ok ty. I will try top find it there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's nothing of interest to DIRECTV residential subscribers at 110W.

What is it that you are trying to accomplish?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

radcliff17 said:


> How do you change this receivers sat setting from 101 to 110?


First off, DirecTV no longer sends any (normal public) programming from 110, so there is really no need to have it.

But, if you have the older Phase III dish, or a 5 LNB Slimline dish, and the dish is properly aligned, then you go into the setup menu, satellite setup, and select the type of dish you have. The receiver will automatically tune to all of the satellites your dish can see. That will be 101, 110 and 119 with the Phase III dish, 99, 101, 103, 110 and 119 with a 5 LNB Slimline dish.

There is no way to only tune to 110. Nor is there any purpose in doing so.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> First off, DirecTV no longer sends any (normal public) programming from 110, so there is really no need to have it.
> 
> But, if you have the older Phase III dish, or a 5 LNB Slimline dish, and the dish is properly aligned, then you go into the setup menu, satellite setup, and select the type of dish you have. The receiver will automatically tune to all of the satellites your dish can see. That will be 101, 110 and 119 with the Phase III dish, 99, 101, 103, 110 and 119 with a 5 LNB Slimline dish.
> 
> There is no way to only tune to 110. Nor is there any purpose in doing so.


Yup, that's right! I ought to know (see tagline below)


----------

